# Army Painting Challenge - February 2015.



## Dave T Hobbit

Ok guys, here's your February thread for the Army Painting Challenge 2014-2015. I'm posting it on Tawa's behalf; any issues talk to him, not me.

We're on the downward slope towards the end of the APC now, so let's keep it rolling! :good:


----------



## Tawa

Cheers, Dave!

Internet seems to be ok again now, not sure what the glitch was yesterday :scratchhead:


Anyhoo, this month I will be doing the Type97 Medium Tank. Pic to follow :good:


----------



## SwedeMarine

Ill get something done this month. but with my entire hobby area packed up and all my minis put away it wont be much. Maybe a transport. or even a Character. Will figure it out when i have my hobby area sorted.


----------



## Iraqiel

Ah damn I forgot AGAIN to get a shot before I applied a basecoat...

Leman Russ Squadron for me this month. After that, two empire duelists and then on to doing some tabletops!


----------



## Nordicus

It's time - Time for those bikes to be painted up!

I will be painting 12 bikes, with 4 weapon load-outs each and magnetized arms for the riders.


----------



## Iraqiel

Man these vehicles are simple to crack out. 3 leman russ battle tanks to flesh out my Tank Company, done:


----------



## R_Squared

I've got a handful of odds and sods I've been meaning to finish off that I'm going to enter into this month. I hope it's ok as it's not one complete unit but a bunch of miscellaneous models that need finishing up. it includes...

4x lootas made up from spares
1x painboy
2x big shoota boyz
2x Nobz
5x powerclaws to be magnetized and used with my nobz units.


----------



## Howzaa

Thousand sons this month (sorry Nord kinda out of word bearers), would like some opinions on the test model I quite like it but still got some doubts. Done some before with the standard yellow but felt they got slightly cartoony so this was my attempted solution.


----------



## R_Squared

Personally I think the slightly more subdued gold and blue works well. I think yellow would be too garish.


----------



## Nordicus

Howzaa said:


> would like some opinions on the test model I quite like it but still got some doubts.


The golds work much better than yellow, and the blue / purple combo works very well. However, I would probably color the boltgun in another color, instead of blue, to create some contrast between the weapon and the model. Right now it's hard to seperate the model from the gun, and the blue becomes a bit too much.

If I were you, I would focus on the weapon and not the model. The model is perfect in my eyes.


----------



## Mossy Toes

Well, I'm officially off the wagon, at this point. But hey, I still have all the units I painted over the course of the competition so far done, so no bit loss there, eh?


----------



## Howzaa

Well this is attempt two I do want to keep the colours consistent so I was thinking green to match gems/eyes but then thought it might take away from the glowing eyes so went for purple. Still not convinced yet though.


----------



## Nordicus

Howzaa said:


> I was thinking green to match gems/eyes but then thought it might take away from the glowing eyes so went for purple.


I think the purple is much better - The only thing I could recommend at this point is a brighter dot inside the eyes themselves. The point from where the glow comes from should always be the lightest, and currently the eyes themselves have the same brightness as the surrounding area.

Do that, and I think you're there.


----------



## R_Squared

The purple on the boltgun is an improvement, it blends well. I'd also agree on the eyepieces needing a highlight to really make them stand out.


----------



## Tawa

Looking good @Howzaa :good:




Mossy Toes said:


> Well, I'm officially off the wagon, at this point. But hey, I still have all the units I painted over the course of the competition so far done, so no bit loss there, eh?


There's always the next one Mossy


----------



## Howzaa

Cheers for the tips and comments all I see what you mean I normally go a light green wash but have gone a bit heavy on this one. That'll get redone just 6 more left.


----------



## SwedeMarine

Alright here's my entry. Going with a librarian this month. Kitbashing for the most part. There is going to be some greenstuff work to be done ( alot possibly) but he will be awesome. I'm also throwing him into the painting deathmatch and conversion contest so I'm going for atriple there's this month. =P


----------



## R_Squared

Bit of a progress update for my Miscellaneous units. Finished off my 2 Big Shoota Boys, 2 Nobz, 7 powerclaws and modified my existing Nobz and the new ones so that the PK's are magnetised and are at last interchangeable.
Only the 4 Lootas and my Painboy to go. Bit pushed for time this month, but I'll see what I can do.


----------



## Tawa

R_Squared said:


> I've got a handful of odds and sods I've been meaning to finish off that I'm going to enter into this month. I hope it's ok as it's not one complete unit but a bunch of miscellaneous models that need finishing up. it includes...
> 
> 4x lootas made up from spares
> 1x painboy
> 2x big shoota boyz
> 2x Nobz
> 5x powerclaws to be magnetized and used with my nobz units.



I appear to have missed reading this post.

If it's odds and ends toward finishing up existing units, then I don't really have a problem with it


----------



## R_Squared

It is just that, apart from the painboy. I only included him because I've entered him into the monthly painting death match, and he's part of my army. The rest are all odds and ends I never got around to finishing and go in with the rest unpainted usually and it was starting to annoy me so I thought I would do all the odds and ends in one go.


----------



## Tawa

No issue for me then, as I'll count the Painboy as your Feb. entry.


----------



## R_Squared

That works for me, thanks.


----------



## Khorne's Fist

Got the kit bashed Blacker Bombard painted this month. It's not a huge unit so I'll throw in a Bren carrier I got done as well.


----------



## DaisyDuke

Here's my b4 pic


----------



## R_Squared

Finished up the Painboy tonight. Tried some Blood for the Bood God Technical Paint. May have gone a little overboard. :laugh:


----------



## Howzaa

Thanks to some assistance with the scheme here's my entry redid my old ones so they weren't in the before pic, as all done same scheme thought might as well photo them all. Effort though 9 for me in a month might be easier choice next month.


----------



## R_Squared

Very nice, that colour scheme works well. I like the purple on the weapon and loincloth, they complement the armour without overwhelming it.


----------



## Nordicus

Made it, barely.

All 11 bikes, all 4 weapon layouts and all riders and arms done. I will take a better picture later this week, when I'm home with the lightbox and natural light.

Example of a plasma bike, a bit more up close:









Attached is proof of all 11 bikes.


----------



## SwedeMarine

Hope this made it in =P. 1 kitbashed Libby


----------



## Tawa

Great work guys! Keep it coming!
I've had very little painting time this month, so I'll probably end up dropping the ball this month. If I don't make it, then I absolutely must complete all three remaining months to hit the minimum score of ten units..... 

Anyhoo!



This thread will remain open until 18:00 on Friday 6th March.


----------



## Tawa

Which dickhead forgot to take a "before" picture.....? :blush:

Anyhoo, copied from my "Backlog 2015" thread:

_The bulk of the work is complete on the main hull section, with a couple of minor details to finish. Progress is abound on the track sections as well as the turret/hull hatches and turret rail. As I have no glue until Friday, I cannot attach the turrets rear machine-gun and it's too fiddly to paint on it's own so that will have to wait until then. Based on the amount of work I got through today and looking at what's left to do I am confident of finishing it before my own deadline of 18:00 on the 6th for the APC_.


----------



## Relise

Ok this month has been a real life kick in the nuts! My wife and I had 3 cats and now we are down to 2  The little ginger monster that was in my before photo in the very first month of this years challenge (June) was very ill from lymphoma and had to be put to sleep... :cray: Also one of our others had to have a major operation which he is now recovering from (appointment at the vets tomorrow to have the staples out!) so there's been very little time or motivation to get any painting done.....
However I have managed to just about get my very last Relics Orcnar figure finished. It's another Niwian who are leaders so a unit in their own right. Before and after shots below... I'll give him a coating of matt varnish when my airbrush comes out for the first stages of next month entry!!


----------



## DaisyDuke

Just about done. Bases to go and something on the scrolls but here's my pic will have better ones in my plog soon.


----------



## Tawa

And here she is! 





That's your lot for February! :good:

Thread Closed.


----------

